# Can DR cause some double vision?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

My vision is getting worse and worse ever since my derealization started which was about 2 months ago. My first visual problems were seeing floaters and having trouble adjusting to light (everything would look dim). I still have those things going on too but now I'm noticing a little bit of double vision in the last week or so. Anybody else with DR have or had this?


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

Yes, I get this really bad. In some types of light things look fuzzy, or really hard to make out. It sucks.

Ken


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

My eyes, when I am symptomatic, just do not focus. It seems like double vision I guess. I squint and I am fine. This is much worse at night and especially while driving at night.
jft


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah i can say thats what mine is like in a way. it pisses me off


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2005)

everything looks fuzzy and unfocused and its hard to get a grip on what your seeing


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

i get double vision alot of the time then the images merge back int o one


----------

